# Remove The Underbelly



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

I was crawling around under the Outback today inspecting things and my knee pushed up on the black ABS stuff. To my surprise water started to leak out around the hole for the sewer connection. It was a good amount of water.

My ? . Has anyone done away with the underbelly for good I fear it covers up more problems


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes some people have done away with it but be prepared to tie up loose wires and water hoses. Gilligan saved on straps and cable ties with the belly skin.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Add a few weep holes...that will allow any water to drain.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Add a few weep holes...that will allow any water to drain.


Actually it should never be wet in there so he should find where the water is coming from and if it is road water then maybe weep holes would be a workable idea.


----------



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

It was pouring rain







on our return trip mem. weekend its definitely rain or fresh water its not stinky


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

The underbelly material is corrugated plastic and looks alot like cardboard. The channels run across the trailer and on mine the low point is in the center. If water gets in from the edges it will collect in the middle and when you push up on the botton it will probably drain out the sides. Not much you can do about it as you would have to add a drain hole for every channel and that would be a huge job. When I took off my cover to install the quickie flush I thought about getting rid of it but as CamperAndy noted you would have to spend some time making sure everything was secure. Keystone claims the covered underbelly improves the airflow and mileage but I have my doubts that you would be able to tell any difference. If I have to take it off again I will probably get rid of it to make access to stuff easier.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

I'd be looking for a leak. Hook up your trailer to city water as if you were camping, use the faucets, tub, etc. and see if you get water collecting underneath. Try again with water in the tank using the pump. You might want to test this for a while (a day or two). If you find water in the underbelly, let us know and we can try to help diagnose the leak.

I have never seen any road water get in underneath the trailer. I'm troubled by the description "It was a good amount of water".

Ed


----------

